# Golden Cain / Rats



## solar 17 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Not sure if anybody is interested but 99% of the time l feed my rats / mice on a natural diet....fruit / veg. / nuts / seeds / thistles / etc.... but about [3] months ago l decided to try palm tree [golden cain to be exact] nuts [approx.] 10-12mm long x 6mmwide and the same shape as a football......well they luv-em...l run [10] 220 litre rat tubs each having [6] females and [2] males, every 5-6 days l put in a small handfull a palm-seeds and in all but one enclosure, next morning there isn,t a trace of them left, and at least in Brisbane there are bucket loads of these around [freebies]....cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 3, 2010)

Mine love sunflower seeds!! Gives them a shinny coat to!!


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 3, 2010)

Got heaps of golden cane palm on my property - too many in fact. And stacks of seed pods just ripening. What color do the seed have to be to be ripe?


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Ripe seeds*

I am not 100% sure when the seeds are ripe, l just make sure they are a very pale green/ yellow, they can be squashed [between your fingers] when ripe, my only suggestion is not to take them off the branch until you use them as they do deteriate reasonably quickly when stripped and stored.....so l strip them and use them staight away [imo]...cheers solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 3, 2010)

you can eat them too i think, aren't they dates?


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Golden cain ??*

Asharee....No they are not date palms not that l know much about date palms, but years ago in Alice Springs l did see a date palm grove and they have a big thick trunk 900-1000mm where as golden cain is multi trunked up to 70-80mm....cheers solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## Surfcop24 (Mar 4, 2010)

Any chance you can get a pic of the Palm Tree Nuts?? I think I know what you mean......


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Nut Pic*

Here ya go "Surfcop24" a photo of the golden cain [palm nuts]...cheers solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## deebo (Mar 4, 2010)

will keep my eyes out for some.....free rat food is always good!


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Golden Cain Nut Rethink !!!!*

*Just an update, l found [on the way to lunch] some more Golden Cain Palms with these obviously ripe seeds/nuts.....there were parrots trying to get them as well [l left them a bunch] so when l got home, after thinking about it .....bats eat them, rats eat them, parrots eat them, possums eat them.....so l washed some and give them a try .....and they really are reasonably sweat to eat, not much flesh on them unless you wanted to eat the seed.....cheers solar 17 [Baden]*
*



*


----------



## j.kcustoms (Mar 8, 2010)

solar 17 said:


> *Just an update, l found [on the way to lunch] some more Golden Cain Palms with these obviously ripe seeds/nuts.....there were parrots trying to get them as well [l left them a bunch] so when l got home, after thinking about it .....bats eat them, rats eat them, parrots eat them, possums eat them.....so l washed some and give them a try .....and they really are reasonably sweat to eat, not much flesh on them unless you wanted to eat the seed.....cheers solar 17 [Baden]*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good idea... had to reply to this ^^ baden as you had me in stitches


----------



## cwtiger (Mar 8, 2010)

Can't say that I have seen them going in the Brissy Burbs will have to keep an eye out for them. I have got my rat set up while paying off my snakes. I have 3 lots consisting of 1 male to 2 females lots of squeeking happening and a couple are looking a tab fatter then when I got them 2 weeks ago fingers crossed. Sounds funny having snakes on layby. They are great looking snakes and I can't wait to get them home Thanks to jkcustoms.


----------

